# The Vista SP2 install thread



## qubit (May 26, 2009)

Post you SP2 install experiences here. Hints, tips, problems, anything you come across.

I'm currently installing SP2 on Vista 32-bit and it's going pretty smoothly - so far...


----------



## RadeonX2 (May 26, 2009)

When the RTM leaked through the internet I already downloaded and installed the SP2 right away. no surprise as the RTM and official release had the same version.

Well my 1st experience was when opening programs or folder it feels much snappier. So far no probs yet


----------



## IINexusII (May 26, 2009)

kept crashing on the last step when i used the installer from sp1 to sp2, better to start fresh with an iso


----------



## FatForester (May 26, 2009)

Installed it earlier this morning on Vista x64 and so far no problems. It took up ~2 gigs after installation, but if you use the command compcln.exe (the newer version of vsp1cln.exe) it gets rid of about 700 MB or so.

EDIT: To clarify, vsp1cln.exe cleaned out SP1 uninstallation files and old RTM libraries. Compcln.exe cleans out both RTM and SP1 libraries to free up space, but it makes SP2 permanent on your machine (same as vsp1cln.exe with SP1). If you want to gain back some space using vsp1cln.exe and compcln.exe, I freed up 1.5 GB and 700 MB (respectively) by running them after the installation of SP1/SP2.


----------



## qubit (May 26, 2009)

My install has just finished and the PC works perfectly, just like before. If it didn't say SP2 in the computer properties, you wouldn't know the difference.


----------



## xu^ (May 26, 2009)

np`s here either so far ,will run some games etc and see if any diff.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 26, 2009)

It installed after glitch. After i ran the install the computer did it's restart after step 1 and 2 when it rebooted however it hung up after the Microsoft splash screen (when the green bar goes from left to right) it would just go black so i left it like that for 1.5 hours before i hit reset, After the reset tried "Start Normally" and "Last Known Good Configuration" same black screen. So after screaming out to the world my real opinion on Microsoft, I got out my "March of 2007 Vista hp 64 disc" without "sp1" and thought time to reinstall,but as a last ditch effort i tried the repair option,and wouldn't you know it Sp2 has a recovery program called "bfsrv.exe" that runs when you do a system repair and it fixed the problem after the reboot Step 3 began and finished configuring Sp2 and IT works just fine now,I even got the SP2 HAS BEEN INSTALLED message


----------



## FilipM (May 26, 2009)

Had it since day 1 when it went RTM, formated clean and installed 64bit Vista, it feels much snapier opening things, more stable aswell


----------



## qubit (May 27, 2009)

Played a couple of games and they seem to play a bit smoother, with slightly higher frame rates. Not bad so far.


----------



## Asylum (May 27, 2009)

I was going to install it but heard that my Americas Army game would not work if i did!!
I run 64 bit...Think its a problem with punk buster not being compatable!!
Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## DRDNA (May 27, 2009)

Vista 64 Install went very smooth .The install size was like 525MB ...Everything seemed the same after installed.

I did try the Betea and was not pleased with it so I uninstalled it straight away.That was like on the second day of beta release to MSDN .


----------



## DreamSeller (May 27, 2009)

FatForester said:


> Installed it earlier this morning on Vista x64 and so far no problems. It took up ~2 gigs after installation, but if you use the command compcln.exe (the newer version of vsp1cln.exe) it gets rid of about 700 MB or so.



 so if i have two gigs i can't get it run better then sp1?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 27, 2009)

I installed with no issue. Everything seems fine/same. No worries.

<<See specs.


----------



## mikek75 (May 27, 2009)

When I try to play GRID I get an error message saying OLEACC.DLL not found. If I click OK about 7 or 8 times it goes away and GRID starts. Weird.


----------



## daehxxiD (May 27, 2009)

Install took around 30 min. in total to complete; went from a now 1,5 years up and running Vista (RTM--> SP1 RC1--> SP1 RC2-->SP 1 RTM) straight to SP 2 RTM and it works like a charm. Only problem I had, was that I had to "update" Windows live Messenger, because after the first restart with the Update it wouldn't launch anymore


----------



## Cuzza (May 27, 2009)

So, I've not been following the news lately but today have reinstalled vista and been through tedious windows update procedures, and SP2 was quite a surprise when that decided to download! 

No problems so far, neither should there be.


----------



## qubit (May 27, 2009)

mikek75 said:


> When I try to play GRID I get an error message saying OLEACC.DLL not found. If I click OK about 7 or 8 times it goes away and GRID starts. Weird.



Try re-installing GRID and any patches for it.


----------



## entropy13 (May 27, 2009)

After seeing those posts I've started up GRID and did a couple of seconds of racing somewhere, no problems for me *wooh*


----------



## DRDNA (May 27, 2009)

mikek75 said:


> When I try to play GRID I get an error message saying OLEACC.DLL not found. If I click OK about 7 or 8 times it goes away and GRID starts. Weird.



I will test tonight to see if I get the same.


----------



## mikek75 (May 27, 2009)

qubit said:


> Try re-installing GRID and any patches for it.



Blimey, why didn't I think of that...


----------



## qubit (May 27, 2009)

mikek75 said:


> Blimey, why didn't I think of that...



Jeez, nice bit of sarcasm there. If that was so bleeding obvious why didn't you state it in your original post then? All you said was that you just kept restarting it. Why should anyone assume you patched it, huh? 

Try a little gratitude next time for people that try to help you.


----------



## mikek75 (May 27, 2009)

Jeez yourself, get a sense of humour muppet. Of course its bleeding obvious, thats why I didn't bother to mention it. And I'd like to see you try and nutkick me....


----------



## qubit (May 27, 2009)

mikek75 said:


> Jeez yourself, get a sense of humour muppet. Of course its bleeding obvious, thats why I didn't bother to mention it. And I'd like to see you try and nutkick me....



You call that humour?

And I did nutkick you. Here's another:


----------



## mikek75 (May 27, 2009)

When you're old enough you'll understand it. Next time you're in Chippenham you're welcome to try in person.....


----------



## qubit (May 27, 2009)

All you should have done is apologise and thank me for my help - I now have the fix for this and would have been glad to help you with it. Instead you act like a cretin, messing up this forum and continue to do so. Post something constructive or piss off.

And where exactly are you in Chippenham, eh "hardman"? Easy to act tough on an anonymous posting aint it?

Yeah, thought so.


----------



## gr8golf (May 28, 2009)

FatForester said:


> Installed it earlier this morning on Vista x64 and so far no problems. It took up ~2 gigs after installation, but if you use the command compcln.exe (the newer version of vsp1cln.exe) it gets rid of about 700 MB or so.



Thanks for the tip - didn't know about this utility! My x64 upgrade went without a hitch.


----------



## Cuzza (May 28, 2009)

Mine seems to be taking longer to boot than before. Anyone else getting that? I have no data to back that up, just a feeling.


----------



## Mussels (May 28, 2009)

qubit said:


> You call that humour?
> 
> And I did nutkick you. Here's another:





mikek75 said:


> When you're old enough you'll understand it. Next time you're in Chippenham you're welcome to try in person.....



both of you should play nice.


----------



## qubit (May 28, 2009)

Mussels said:


> both of you should play nice.



With respect, I think you should be directing that comment to the other guy, who clearly started being unpleasant and messing up my thread when I tried to help him. It's all there in black and white. I don't take crap like that lying down.


----------



## Studabaker (May 28, 2009)

The release candidate nuked my install just like it did for many others :shadedshu

The final release has been making my Vista kick more ass for a good few weeks now


----------



## Mussels (May 28, 2009)

qubit said:


> With respest, I think you should be directing that comment to the other guy, who clearly started being unpleasant and messing up my thread when I tried to help him. It's all there in black and white. I don't take crap like that lying down.



both were quoted to keep it in context. if one of you stops and the other keeps going, its the one that keeps going that will get in trouble. dont worry, i'm watching.


----------



## qubit (May 28, 2009)

Mussels said:


> both were quoted to keep it in context. if one of you stops and the other keeps going, its the one that keeps going that will get in trouble. dont worry, i'm watching.



As far as I'm concerned, it's over unless he says something bad and then heck, you're watching. Thanks!


----------



## qubit (May 28, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> *The release candidate nuked my install just like it did for many others :shadedshu*
> 
> The final release has been making my Vista kick more ass for a good few weeks now



Sorry to be slow lol, but do you mean that a fresh install of 7 RC borked completely?


----------



## Mussels (May 28, 2009)

qubit said:


> Sorry to be slow lol, but do you mean that a fresh install of 7 RC borked completely?



i beleive he is referring to how the RC candidate for vista service pack 2, breaks and makes systems unbootable for some people - usually those who modified their vista installs.


----------



## qubit (May 28, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i beleive he is referring to how the RC candidate for vista service pack 2, breaks and makes systems unbootable for some people - usually those who modified their vista installs.



Ah yes, that makes more sense.


----------



## Polarman (May 28, 2009)

My system ran fine before SP2 so i don't really see anything different right now.


----------



## LoneReaction (May 30, 2009)

I installed SP2 and WLM 9 died. I tried to install it and I get this:


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 30, 2009)

Installed, and installed recent updates from windows update.

Not a single problem.

No difference either.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 30, 2009)

Not sure if it's the cause but after installing CoD WaW online has been glitchy, like when i play now im just out of sink with all the other players


----------



## DRDNA (May 30, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> I will test tonight to see if I get the same.



no problems with GRID tested and all is well.


----------



## grunt_408 (May 30, 2009)

Just went to sp2 for vista 64bit. From start of install to being able to log into here after reboot it took 10 minutes. I like the warning that it could take an hour or more


----------



## ShadowFold (May 31, 2009)

Downloaded an SP2 ISO and installed, works great for me!


----------



## mastrdrver (May 31, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> Not sure if it's the cause but after installing CoD WaW online has been glitchy, like when i play now im just out of sink with all the other players



Glad you said that. I think I'll hold off until I hear more about SP2 with WaW since I play online waaaayyyyyy to much. 

Although, I could just restore from my image that I decided to make after a reinstall of Vista. I never want to do that again since I have a very, very early release. Was a lot easier/faster this time since I already had SP1 iso downloaded.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 31, 2009)

> Glad you said that. I think I'll hold off until I hear more about SP2 with WaW since I play online waaaayyyyyy to much



Oh man still not sure if it's the cause but i have reinstalled-updated every driver now and still does not play exactly right, and same with crysis wars both played good until i installed sp2


----------

